# Words with Friends CM9-A0



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas on getting Words with Friends working on CM9 Alpha 0?

Tried the APK for the earlier ad-free version, that one starts, connects, but closes when you try to go into a game.

The market version .. no workie..


----------



## dwluv3333 (Oct 14, 2011)

I installed the google market APK which was posted in the Alpha 0 thread (it was somewhere in the first 8 pages or so) and WWF works fine, HOWEVER it seems like the scaling is not correct. The chat window goes off the screen, unless I am doing something wrong.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

Yeah, I installed the Market APK that was hosted on MegaUpload or whichever... Installed it from the market, and it kept FC'ing..


----------



## linerjoe (Jan 20, 2012)

I installed the market version, and it seems to be working well. The bottom row of the board is cut off (missing about 20% of the row). No FC's. It's certainly nicer than version 4.0.3 I was running in CM7.

I haven't tried chat.


----------



## robdec17 (Nov 4, 2011)

linerjoe said:


> I installed the market version, and it seems to be working well. The bottom row of the board is cut off (missing about 20% of the row). No FC's. It's certainly nicer than version 4.0.3 I was running in CM7.
> 
> I haven't tried chat.


I have that version and it seems to work but I no longer see any option to log into facebook to find friends to join a game. ???


----------



## SCWells72 (Sep 19, 2011)

robdec17 said:


> I have that version and it seems to work but I no longer see any option to log into facebook to find friends to join a game. ???


Same here. I can log in with my email address and see some games in progress, but it doesn't seem to feature Facebook integration anymore. Does anyone know why this would be?


----------



## maladjusted (Aug 15, 2011)

Look for version 4.70 ad free. It works great and with Facebook, but no landscape.


----------



## shmittal (Dec 14, 2011)

Words 4.70 worked for me on CM9/.06. Link: http://www.mediafire.com/?9to2pa0tp7m0j1g


----------



## desiretouchpad (Sep 16, 2011)

I got it from the market and works perfect says its the honeycomb version .I'm using 0.6

Sent from my HTC Desire using RootzWiki


----------



## zoloft (Dec 31, 2011)

I am using ICS and this words with friends. Installed the newest from the market and it didnt work. '

http://www.apktop.com/words-with-friends-4-54-ad-free.html


----------

